# 265/65/18 or 275/65/18 tire size on 3" lift?



## Tier1 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi there.

I currently have on my Frontier SL crew cab with 3" lift a set of Trail Grappler LT285/65/18 M/T's on 9" custom rims. Looking to downsize to an A/T tire, but can't decide between P265/65/18 or P275/65/18. The difference between the 285 and 265 diameter would be about 1 inch. Not worried about width. 

My question: Do you think the 265/65/18 would look fine or would they be too small with this lift? 

See pic: 

www.cardomain.com/ride/4065797/2013-nissan-frontier-crew-cab 

Thanks for any opinion!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The truck looks good the way it is now; it's proportioned good between the appearance of the tire size to the size of the truck. A 1" drop in diameter may make the tires look a bit tiny.


----------



## Tier1 (Feb 25, 2014)

Going from 285/65/18 to 275/65/18 would drop diameter about 1/2 inch.

So, you'd opt for the 275 then?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A 1/2" drop should still make the truck look good, so I'll opt for the 275.


----------

